# 2 months and 2 stone later!



## Blondie84 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone gained so much weight since being diagnosed??


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Blondie and welcome along to the forum sorry I cant answer your question about weight gain, but im sure  type 1s will be along to help x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2011)

Blondie84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone gained so much weight since being diagnosed??



Welcome to the forum 

People can experience weight gain once they are diagnosed and put on insulin, but often this is partly because they lose weight inexplicably prior to diagnosis. I lost a third of my bodyweight prior to diagnosis and eventually put it all on again after I started treatment. In my case I went from 8 to 11st, although it took about a year, not 2 months!


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Blondie! 

Similarly to Alan I lost around 3 stone around my diagnosis but after going on insulin I put a stone back on within a few months, which I was quite happy with, looked a bit bony for my liking!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

I only lost a stone and put it all back within a month.

Do you actually mean weight you had lost prior to D, or is this extra over and above what you were in the first place.  If the latter, then that's weird.  And needs looking into, medically speaking.

Do you have the same diet now as what you had in the first place?


----------



## D_G (Sep 27, 2011)

I was a healthy 9 stone suitable for my 5ft 3inch height, I was pretty lucky i could eat most stuff and get away with it! before diagnosis i went right down to just below 7 stone!! 

Then i was diagnosed and on insulin......I am now 10 and a half stone and trying to shift it!! 

I dont know if the insulin itself makes you put the weight on....I myself find if i give myself large doses of insulin for say a treat.....i do tend to put more weight on! but if i was to eat a small treat without insulin ( when at work) i dont tend to put anything on! also i have noticed big doses of insulin at night (even for a healthy snack) adds weight  so i dont do this any more! 

Also its more difficult to exercise i think as you have to make sure your levels are higher than normal to begin with so you dont drop too low...and i always find i drop low after doing exercise which calls for a little snack


----------



## Copepod (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome Blondie. If your weight is OK now, then that's OK. As others have explained, it's not ususual for people to loose weight before type 1 diabetes diagnosis and then to regain once started on insulin.


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Blondie, I have put on a lot of weight too, not only what I had lost before diagnosis but a bit more too. Was 50kg, then 37, now 67kg! I think being on insulin has caused some of the weight gain and also because I have to snack to prevent hypos and when I exercise.


----------



## imtrying (Oct 3, 2011)

D_G said:


> I dont know if the insulin itself makes you put the weight on....I myself find if i give myself large doses of insulin for say a treat.....i do tend to put more weight on! but if i was to eat a small treat without insulin ( when at work) i dont tend to put anything on! also i have noticed big doses of insulin at night (even for a healthy snack) adds weight  so i dont do this any more!QUOTE]
> 
> yes it is. Insulin is a growth hormone and encourages fat. Hence why even if you are T1, you should still follow a healthy diet as eating the bad stuff means you inject more and then the weight goes on two-fold.
> 
> Eating snacks without injecting will raise your levels which results in unhealthy weight loss, as well as associated dangers of high blood sugar levels.


----------



## Glenn Simmons (Jan 10, 2017)

Been on insulin for a month and put 1/2 a stone on lost about 4stone before diagnosis is this normal ?.


----------

